# What game didnt give you "pirate's syndrome'" ?



## jan777 (Jul 12, 2010)

Since pirating (or backing up, whichever you prefer) is easy coz of the interwebs, we tend to get bored easily with our "downloaded games" esspecially with the DS.
There was a time where i didn't even play a game for more than 1 hour before it got replaced. 

but there's bound to be at least one game you guys played to the end.

for me it was, 
DS: PW series, and Hotel Dusk
Xbox360: Red Dead Redemption. soo fuucking good.


and thast all i could remember.

other games were either too hard or too easy taht i just gave up, and downloaded another batch.

so, whats yours?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't really pirate much games these days, but I tend to pirate things from big companies, such as Activision and Nintendo. (Though I can make exceptions if they are good deals. For example, Metroid prime trilogy)

The very thought of giving Bobby Kotick more money makes me sick.


----------



## Potticus (Jul 12, 2010)

The Sims was a no brainer.
Spore
Jurassic Park Operation Genesis
Pokemon games
Mario games
Hot Shots Golf for PSP
GTA for PSP and for DS


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2010)

Well the only consoles I have pirated on were my DS and PS2. I wouldn't count the isos for PSX I've used in emulators because I previously owned those games. With the PS2 I never experienced pirate's syndrome for some reason (probably because I used to not have the speed to download them and relied on ripping friends games when I didn't wanna buy them).

DS: The Daigasso Band Brothers series kept me entertained for quite a while. Also, Castlevaina Dawn of Sorrow. The other Castlevania games weren't as good, and I remember Order of Ecclesia being too difficult.

Mario Kart DS is another great game that I played a lot.

I have a ton of other DS games that I put down after an hour or so, not because they were bad, but for some feeling of being jaded or something.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 12, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days and The World Ends With You.


----------



## Goli (Jul 12, 2010)

I beat most of the games that i download, I don't download things if I don't like them. See shoutbox.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 12, 2010)

DS : PW series, Blue Dragon - Awakened Shadow, Spirit Tracks, Tales of Innocence, Trauma Center 1 & 2 (did not finish them, besause I had some freezing issues at the last operation), Pokemon games, The World Ends With You, Time Hollow, and that's pretty much all I think.

Wii : Muramasa (one of the best Wii games ever), Monster Hunter Tri, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Trauma Center (the second one)

In fact, even when I buy games, I don't finish them. I get bored easily and I was really busy with school these days. I only finish games that I find REALLY interesting.


----------



## Fluto (Jul 12, 2010)

kh
twewy
PW
pokemon (cheats to make it more fun)
nsmb

the ones that i can remember


----------



## Whipple (Jul 12, 2010)

Phoenix Wright series
Peggle Dual Shot
ClubHouse Games
Picross 3D
MillionHeir
A Witch's Tale


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jul 12, 2010)

Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow, Dragon Quest IV, Dragon Quest V, and Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker. I'm not sure if I've reached the end credits on any other game I've pirated on my DS. Dragon Quest IX may be entered into this list in a few days though.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't suffer from Pirate's Syndrome. I prefer Steam Syndrome.

I have backlog of over 60 games.

One Steam game that I didn't expect to be fun was Defense Grid: The Awakening.


----------



## Technik (Jul 12, 2010)

twewy
Pkmn HG JAP ( the first pkmn game pirated) ironicly the english version i bought gave me pirates syndrome.
Prof Layton
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicals BOTH


----------



## Daizu (Jul 12, 2010)

Chrono Trigger. Not a moment goes by where I don't regret it. Put it on my top five favorite RPG's list. *nod*


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 12, 2010)

No More Heroes, GTA Chinatown wars, and the biggest monster hunter tri. I thought i would need to buy mh3 to give it the time it deserves.....100 hours in. I need no motivation besides that great gameplay.


Edit: great topic idea btw. I was just thinking about this.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 12, 2010)

Let's see.....I know I beat: 

On the DS:

Eragon DS.  Wish we had more games like that (game engine), using a newer SDK of course.

I beat Castlevania DoS and PoR.  But for some reason, I couldn't get into OoE.

I beat Spiderman Web of Shadows.....fun game.

Nanostray 1+2

Top Gun....I liked that game, despite its faults.

Both Pirates of the Caribbean games. 

Sonic Rush

Asphalt GT 1 + 2

Speed Racer

Lego SW Complete Saga

Don King Boxing

Star Wars Clone Wars and Force Unleashed.



On the PC:

Flatout 2 
Batman Arkham Asylum
X-Men: Wolverine
Devil May Cry 4 
Psychonauts

Man!  I know there a lot of games I beat, but "pirate's syndrome" (and 30+ years of gaming) has given me "video game Alzheimer's" and I can't rem 90% of the games I've played anymore.  I've played so many video games over the years......it all becomes a jumble.   But those are some I remember.  I only have a DS and PC to game with.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 12, 2010)

Ah, good old pirating syndrome.

Well, there's some games I will pick up once and never play again, games I will pick up a few times then never play again, and games I beat.

Prince of Persia: TFS for the Wii I didn't complete yet but it sure beat the syndrome. That game was surprisingly good.

Super Mario Galaxy 2 of course.

All my Xbox 360 games since A) I buy all my 360 games and B) I like Achievements. Pirating syndrome would be a goner if we had an achievement system on Wii/DS.

Not sure if there's anything on my DS in months that has beaten the syndrome.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 12, 2010)

overcoming pirates syndrome is easy as fuck, you guys are just extremely weak willed

YOU'RE NOT EVEN A REAL MANS


----------



## Thoob (Jul 12, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Jurassic Park Operation Genesis


Ah! That was such a good game when I was 10/11! It was the first game I played on my PS2, I had a 5 star park that took me about two months to finish!


----------



## raulpica (Jul 12, 2010)

IMHO, if you drop a game, it's mainly because it's bad and/or you don't like it.

The only thing the pirate's syndrome lets you do, it's that when you don't like a game, you can switch it immediately with another. Instead, when you've bought it, you tend to force yourself to finish it just because you've paid good monies for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the DS the only games which didn't make me suffer of the "Pirate's Syndrome" were the PW series and a few select others. I remember playing them non-stop 'till I finished them! Really good games


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 12, 2010)

Dragon Quest Monster Joker, just because it shit compared to the original Dragon Quest Monster games.


----------



## prowler (Jul 12, 2010)

Tales Of Symphonia: Dawn Of The New World (completed twice before I got rid of my Wii)
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Final Fantasy Dissidia
Pangya

there is more but I just can't think right now >:


----------



## Some1CP (Jul 12, 2010)

For me, it was super smash bros brawl, because I bought the original, but after a few months it stopped working and I downloaded the iso from the internet. Still playing this awesome game


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 12, 2010)

Since I only pirate on the DS, I'll only go for DS games.

Picross 3D - I've got 369 stars already and beaten all 18 downloadable puzzle packs (I made sure all puzzles were solved perfectly so I backtracked as well - done that!) and I still play it! It's that addicting. I think every week or 2, new puzzle packs come out so this game gets injected with a little bit of life again! One of the best game I've ever played.

LEGO Rock Band - Being a massive Rock Band fan, this game serves as my alternative when I don't feel like playing the console version. Can't wait for Rock Band 3 (360 and DS versions)! 

Professor Layton games - they were a blast to play! I don't have them on my Acekard right now as I finished both of them already but when I had them, I was never bored. Heck, instead of revising for my exams, I just went and finished about 30 puzzles


----------



## Jolan (Jul 12, 2010)

Only RPGs do that for me. And games with a very high concentration of awesome.
Right now, I can only remember FFissidia (Holy crap is that a good game, so much better than every other FF game I have ever seen) and MGS : Peace Walker (I love you Hideo Kojima).


----------



## jan777 (Jul 12, 2010)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Professor Layton games - they were a blast to play! I don't have them on my Acekard right now as I finished both of them already but when I had them, I was never bored. Heck, instead of revising for my exams, I just went and finished about 30 puzzles



QFT

and i just remembered i have a Wii

hmm

I've only done Twilight Princess (my first zelda game, but i liked windwaker more)
and Super Mario Galaxy 1

and, i remember playing Phantom Hourglass till like, the last dungeon, where you return to the mofo temple for the last time for the boss battle, i think. but it was so repetitive that i never finished the game. so close though.


----------



## signz (Jul 12, 2010)

DS: black sigil, the world ends with you, super robot taisen og saga endless frontier, mario & luigi - partners in time, zelda - phantom hourglass, new super mario bros., chrono trigger, final fantasy, dragon quest, pokemon, digimonworld, suikoden tierkreis, megaman starforce, megaman zx+zx advent
from the abyss, children of mana, tetris ds, mario kart ds, fossil fighters, custom robo arena, spectrobes, avatar, summon night - twin age, zelda - spirit tracks, nostalgia, mario & luigi - inside bowser's story, dbz - attack of the saiyans, laevatein tactics, lost magic, might & magic - clash of heroes, kingdom hearts - 358/days, Elebits: The Adventures of Kai and Zero, phantasy star 0, sideswiped, disgaea 
gta - chinatown wars, sands of destruction, glory of heracles, ninjatown, castlevania, sonic & sega-allstars racing, ace attorney, ragnarok, sonic classic collection, shin megami tensei - devil survivor, time hollow, rune factory 1-2, monster racers, tales of innocence, megaman zero collection, advance wars

From my IRC /goodgame list


----------



## Langin (Jul 12, 2010)

Castlevania Dawn Of Sorrow Stole my heart, Soma is sexy!
Castlevania POR: JONATHAN!!!

Serious: 

Fire Emblem Shadow Dragon
Zelda Spirit Track: TRAINZZZ
Monster Racers: This is the best game ever
Metroid Prime Pinball: Rumble pack+Pinball=Metroid Prime
Brain Training: NO BRAINER


Game I gonna buy:

DQIX: You know what I mean!



OLDIES:

SUper Mario All Stars
Pokemon Crystal
Pokemon Red
pkmn Emerald
Kid Icarus
DK Country 1,2,3


Consoles I bought may/June:
SNES, NES, N64, Genesis, Virtual Boy(HOLY CRAP FOUND ONE!!!)


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 12, 2010)

Monster Hunter Tri
lulz


----------



## PettingZoo (Jul 12, 2010)

All the Phoenix Wright, I'm replaying them all aswell.


----------



## Jotokun (Jul 13, 2010)

Wii: No More Heroes, Rock Band 2

DS: Megaman Star Force, Phoenix Wright

PSP: Silent Hill Origins

PC: Half-Life series, Portal(Although I've gone legit since thanks to the few weeks it was free)

I've also haven't had the issue with many older games, such as the psx resident evil games.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 13, 2010)

what is pirate syndrome? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nah it's a pain to download every game i download....
but i don't have a choice since i have no way in hell to buy the games cuz im really broke always.
i have done some work now ONLY because of metroid other m, i have worked my ass off to get money, so the 27:th i will buy a Nintendo Wii and when other m come i will buy that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




price:
Nintendo Wii - black (with Wii Sports & Wii Sports Resort - Bundle) 1895 SEK (243,73$ or 24,98 EUR)
Metroid other m pre-order 519 SEK (66,75$ or 53,20 EUR)

*Total: 2414 SEK (247,43 EUR or 310,48$)*


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 13, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy 2, easily.  I'm currently on my fourth go which says a lot for todays games.


----------



## Delta517 (Jul 13, 2010)

There is a lot of games on my computer I have only played once, like Just Cause 2, Saboteur and some other games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have completed the Ace Attorney series, NSMBW and SMG2 though, and Im gonna finish the Zelda game whe that comes out.


----------



## supersonic5000 (Jul 13, 2010)

DS: none... Any game I get bored with fast, unless it's a big title then I buy it.

Wii: Monster Hunter Tri, I have put 300+ hours into it and I need to buy it at some point. >.


----------



## mameks (Jul 13, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days and The World Ends With You.


these...and pkmn SS, and something else...can't remember what though atm...


----------



## GreatWisdom (Jul 13, 2010)

All the pokemon zelda games and mario games for the ds and a few more. usually get board after starting the game


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 13, 2010)

I finish every game that I play more then an hour (by then I`m pretty sure that I like it, if I keep playing it but I usually do research and look at reviews beforehand...) and at the moment I`m am pretty addicted to Picross 3D so that game, upon others, definitely didn`t give me a pirate syndrome....


----------



## Bake (Jul 13, 2010)

TWEWY, KH days...

ermmm..

that's it

I have finished other games but these 2 really deserve a spot


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 13, 2010)

Fallout 3. Most awesome game in existence.
And, World of Warcraft. But then again, I don't really pirate it.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jul 13, 2010)

How many of you went out and purchased the game that you pirated and liked so much?


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 13, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> How many of you went out and purchased the game that you pirated and liked so much?


ME! I bought WoW.
After I played on a lot of private servers.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 13, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> How many of you went out and purchased the game that you pirated and liked so much?


Did it quite often.

Sadly had to sell a lot to get some cash but will definitely get them again.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 14, 2010)

All the Phoenix Wright games!
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Art Style: Light Trax
Tetris DS (duh!)



			
				Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> How many of you went out and purchased the game that you pirated and liked so much?


I do that all the time!
I plan on purchasing SMG2. It's such a great game!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 14, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> How many of you went out and purchased the game that you pirated and liked so much?



I buy games without pirating first, if it's a DS or a console game.

If it's a PSP game, I buy them brand new first, but pirate them afterwards. I ain't putting a UMD into  PSP ever again, so there you have it.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow I just realized that I never "offiaclly" finished a pokemon game but I have finished the Phoenix Wright Series those games rock also both Zelda titles, they were great games


----------



## cruznik71450 (Jul 14, 2010)

There are days I do download and replace everything on my SD card but as far as games that i continue till the end. I generally finish the games I waited on for a long time. I try out a lot of other region games and if there to hard to understand i give up and hope and wait for a U.S. release. I've been buying bigger releases lately and get the back ups for them for convenience.


----------



## awssk8er (Jul 14, 2010)

I used to download almost every DS game I saw, and there are so many games I never even played for longer than 10 minutes. 

For Wii, I have a good amount.
1) Dead Space: Extraction - Never played.
2) Animal Crossing - Never played.
3) Cursed Mountain - Never played.
4) MadWorld - Played the first two levels.
5) Punch-Out! - Never played.
6) Silent Hill: Shattered Memories - Played the first level.
7) Sin and Punishment 2 - Played first level.
8) Sky Crawlers - Played first few levels.

I'm not even going to list the DS games... Lol.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 14, 2010)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> I used to download almost every DS game I saw, and there are so many games I never even played for longer than 10 minutes.
> 
> ~~~blah, blah, list
> 
> I'm not even going to list the DS games... Lol.


This thread is about games that didn't give you pirate syndrome.
Not games that did.


----------



## WiiThoko (Jul 14, 2010)

GTA: Chinatown Wars and Call of Duty 4 (Wii) and Super Mario Galaxy 2.


----------



## SaddQ (Sep 2, 2010)

Picross DS and Picross 3D. Addictive as crack.

I'd rather have bought those games than most of my 48 retail DS titles, many of which I've hardly played. Oh well, I have ventured into DS piracy land far too late anyway. My bad.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2010)

Dementium the Ward and Shin Megami Tensei Devil Survivor
Not that they are bad games, in fact they are 2 of my all time favourite DS games, just no matter how hard I look and no matter where I looked, I could never find them in my area when I had the money to buy them. So I just gave trying to find them and I will get them another day.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I played Metroid: Other M to the end. I didn't think it was great but I still played it.

Nothing else in a long time, most of the games I've been playing a lot of now are games I bought (like my Xbox games). Probably the next Pokemon I'll play a lot, otherwise nothing else.


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 2, 2010)

since this was bumped, permit me to reiterate none of you are a real mans


----------



## Paarish (Sep 2, 2010)

-All PW for DS
-Both FFs for DS
-KH 358/2 Days
-Tales of Innocence and Hearts
-Tales of Rebirth, VS, RW and RW2 for PSP

and some others which I can't remember


----------



## Issac (Sep 2, 2010)

Time Hollow, Layton games, Revenant wings... 
ouendan 1..
chrono trigger... hmm the ones I can think of RIGHT now...


----------



## Hachibei (Sep 2, 2010)

SMT Devil Survivor, Castlevania PoR, all the Ouendan games, PW 1 and 2... there's probably more, but those are the ones I remember best.


----------



## Quanno (Sep 2, 2010)

Metroid other M. But that was just too short to get bored on. 

And of course SSBB and Mario Kart Wii, I´m still playing those.


----------



## toguro_max (Sep 2, 2010)

You know, i barely suffer from Pirate's Syndrome... I like to beat every game 100% (or the closest I can get). I usually treat a dowloaded/pirated game as a original one, and play it untill i beat it or get bored.
To see the extent of it, sometime ago my SD card got corrupted, and, obviously, I've lost all my saves. Most of the games I started playing again from scratch (like "My World, My Way" and "Draw to Life"), some I had a backu save, but others i didn't bother, because they were a pain (like "Splinter Cell").

There are some games that I like to randomly test, to check if they are good. Some are, others aren't. One of the "aren't" one is that Prince of Persia card game / strategy hybrid...


----------



## Rayder (Sep 3, 2010)

Most of the games I REALLY like and play a lot don't really have an end other than losing all your guys.  Stuff like the arcade compilations (Asteroids, Time Pilot, Scramble, Pac-Man, etc.  Homebrew shmups...you get the idea), but "finishing" a game?  Hmm....

I only have a DS and PC to game on (haven't owned a console since PS1, all of the older consoles I used to own are just emulators on my computer now, so I'm not gonna count them.   And I NEVER try to get an absolute 100% completion on the silly collectible stuff or anything like that.  Once the credits roll, I consider myself "done" with a game.  To be honest, my most hardcore gaming days were way back on the C64, but the greater percentage of you guys probably wouldn't recognize or even care about the games I played on that.  All I can say is the C64 is where I burnt myself out on RPG's.  I played at LEAST 90% of ALL the RPG's to completion on the old C64.

So, taking all that into account....I'll list as many games as I can remember.  I've been gaming since the freakin' '70s, so I'll try not to list too many really old games. Besides, I'm sure I've forgotten more games than I remember, I've played so, SO many games over the years that they all sort of blend together and I can't remember their names anymore unless I kept a list or something, which I don't.

PC:
Devil May Cry 4 (liked so much I bought it later)
Flatout 1+2 (liked so much I bought them later)
The Bard's Tale (would have bought it, but could NEVER find it in a store  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Batman Arkham Asylum
X-Men Wolverine
Psychonauts (liked so much I bought it later)
Rollcage 1 & 2 (2 was called Death Track Racing on PC)
Matrix Path of Neo
Various NFS games (it gets hazy as to which I played on PC and which I played on PS1)
Many more who's names escape me....

DS: 
Eragon
Starfox
Metal Slug 7
Contra 4 (I admit, I used a cheat or two on this one, so maybe disqualified?)
Top Gun (even with all its flaws, I liked it)
Nanostray 1+2
Space Invader Extreme 1+2 (through at least a few levels of difficulty)
WarioWare Touched (actually got all but just a couple of the little collectible things, but like I said, I don't really care about that)
Jet Impulse (always wished they would have released the English version that would have been called DS Air, I'd have play it again)
Pirates of the Carribean (both of them)
Sonic Rush
Speed Racer (4 times and counting, too easy, but SO fun...want MOAR!)
Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing (to be honest, I liked it better than MKDS)
MKDS
One of the NFS games, don't remember which one anymore. 
Elite Beat Agents (first couple of difficulty levels anyway)
Castlevania (DoS & PoR, but not OoE)
Tokyo Beatdown
A couple of the LEGO adventures....SW was one....don't rem the other.
Don King Boxing (easy once you learn the secret)
WWE Smackdown vs. Raw 2010
Brothers In Arms
Dementium 1 (used cheats, so....)
SW Force Unleashed & Clone Wars (seems like there was one more, but can't rem)
Resident Evil
The Last Airbender

.....that's all I can remember.  I didn't include any homebrew because you can't technically pirate freeware and so they don't apply to this topic as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 3, 2010)

Rayder you forgot about The Last Airbender.


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 3, 2010)

Tetris. No matter how much you play, you can always play more.


----------



## Aeladya (Sep 3, 2010)

I really only don't pirate games if they are on sale (I bought Spirit Tracks for $20 last week because it was on sale new at Fry's), have a really awesome collectors edition/preorder gift, or if the dump has some issue the drives me up the wall (like Grand Bazaar's glitch flashing at the top of the screen. I ended up just buying that.), or if it's just too much of a pain to pirate. Speaking of which, I really need to go to the bank and make a deposit so I can get the PC version of KotOR from Steam. I have the second game for the PC, and I own both games for the Xbox, but the Xbox isn't mine and my sister wants it back...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 3, 2010)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> Tetris. No matter how much you play, you can always play more.


Agreed.


----------



## Baboo77 (Sep 3, 2010)

I wouldn't call it pirate syndrome in my case. Its more like shovelware filtering, I DL a lot of games, try them out for a bit and if they still suck after 30 mins they get erased.  If they have potential I will usually keep them for a rainy day.  Only a few ever make it to the "good enough to spend the money on a retail" status and I am more than happy to shell out the bucks for them even after I have completed the game.  

Those would include, The Marios and Mariokarts, The Zeldas, The Metroids, Final Fantasy's that have nothing to do with crystals, Chrono Trigger would be the best RPG ever made, Sin and Punishment 1 and 2, Trauma Center was a real gem amongst the shovelware, I woulda paid for Dead Space Extraction if it would have had a bit more content it was a awesome game but too short and the replay value wasn't all that great.  Ghost Busters is also pretty fun and I might just buy that one too.  And if they ever made a DK64 style game for wii I would probably make love to it for a thousand years.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 3, 2010)

There was only one game.

Borderlands.


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 3, 2010)

Ah yes, thank god the mods deleted my post forever.  You guys are the real patriots.  Cause I can't make a comment on a thread bumped from JULY.  Cause you need to protect the vital integrity of this forum.  In the off-topic section.  Thank you so much for sterilizing my errors and insulting me behind a veil of anonymity, Mr. Anonymous mod.  How brave.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 3, 2010)

Nostalgia, Miles Edgeworth, Heart Gold (though I bought this).  Maybe some other games but I can't remember them. 

Games I quit playing:  Sands of Destruction, SMT: Strange Journey, Luminous Arc 2, Lunar Knights.  
Games I want to play but never did: Glory of Hercules, DQ9
I hope to finish these... someday.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 3, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Ah yes, thank god the mods deleted my post forever.  You guys are the real patriots.  Cause I can't make a comment on a thread bumped from JULY.  Cause you need to protect the vital integrity of this forum.  In the off-topic section.  Thank you so much for sterilizing my errors and insulting me behind a veil of anonymity, Mr. Anonymous mod.  How brave.



If you have a problem, PM a mod. Seriously, you sound pretty childish right now.


----------



## Kaosu-Noko (Sep 3, 2010)

For the wii

Super mario galxy 1&2
Metroid Other M
Brawl
Okami
Muramasa
No More Heroes

DS

All Mario and Pokemon

PSP
Peace Walker

bought peace walker Okami, All Pokemons And Just bought Super mario galxy 2


----------



## bnwchbammer (Sep 3, 2010)

Silent Hill: Shattered Memories.
...
Umm... damn, I don't know if I've beaten any other games that I've pirated...
Which is a lot of them.
I'm trying to get through Dead Space.
We'll see how that goes.
Actually, I beat Extraction, so I guess that didn't give me pirate syndrome.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 3, 2010)

Panzer Tactics
Steel Horizon
Age of Empires (both)
Advance Wars (both)
Commander: Europe at War
Civilization Revolution

All of the above games never stop giving, constant replay worth, I never regretted buying them at all.


----------



## overslept (Sep 4, 2010)

MGSW


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 4, 2010)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> Tetris. No matter how much you play, you can always play more.



Amen. I'm usually plagued with Pirate Syndrome, but this game gave me the Tetris Effect!

I've also enjoyed Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars from start to finish, as well as Chibi Robo: Park Patrol, the Professor Layton series, and Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story. (The latter so much, in fact, that I went out and bought a legitimate copy later on!)


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 4, 2010)

basically any zelda game.
the indie bundle pack.
haunting ground (that game is fucking scary :|)

also, the myst games i have never pirated. they are worth the money.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 4, 2010)

All the Phoenix Wright games.
Mario and Luigi Partners in Time.
Super Mario Galaxy 2


----------



## DeadLocked (Sep 4, 2010)

Portal, CoD4 singleplayer
Half life 2 episode 2 started to but then i deleted it and bought off steam


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a habit of downloading a batch of games after a few hours, transferring them to my DS, I turn it on, check if each game stars properly, then go back and randomly play them for about 15 or so minutes. When you have something like Google at your possession it's hard to keep your attention on only just one game.

That and I'm a collector by heart, both in physical and downloaded games. So pay no attention to me, I have a problem. -_-


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Elite Beat Agents.

Played this game for weeks, still have it on my DS cart.


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 4, 2010)

On the DS, I finished the first two Phoenix Wright games, and both Professor Layton's, about 20% with GTACW, and completed the career mode in Tony Hawks American Sk8land. On PC, I've mostly stopped pirating, because most of the games I want to play are multi-player. I think the last pirated PC game I completed was CoD 4.


----------

